# G'day from the Land Downunder



## Jav (Jun 11, 2004)

Hi guy's and Gal's, from Sydney Australia.  I have been a member here for little over a week.  I must say that from my observations and personal experience this site ROCKS.  I am 37Yrs old, married to a beautiful lady; we have three great kids (sounds boring).  Eight weeks ago I decided to completely revamp my life and change everything that I humanly could with respect to health and fitness, hence the reason I am here.  



I was a smoker for 23 years, never even considered lifting weights and was a general fat lazy pig that ate twice a day, when I could, which usually consisted of Burgers, fries, fried chicken, pizza - Just Shit.  



I am 6.0" tall, naturally large framed, currently 225 lbs (was heavier).  I have been attending the gym now religiously for 8 weeks, currently hitting the weights on Monday, Wednesday and Friday, Hight Intensity Cardio Tuesday and Thursdays.  I can honestly say that since cleaning up my diet and concentrating on my fitness I have never felt better.  The fat's coming off slowly and I can definitely see the results of my efforts.  I want to carve the weight, and get big!  This gym thing is SO addictive???



Lastly, and sorry for the length of my post, I would like to thank those members who have taken the time to answer my questions and offer sound advice.  It's people like you that keep people like me active and driven to succeed.  You are the mentors for members like me and for the future of BB.



Keep up the most excellent work, looking forward to catching up with you Guy's/Gal's sometime soon.  Please do drop in and say G???day.  I will reply to all posts.



Warmest regards



Jav (Troy)


----------



## Arnold (Jun 11, 2004)

Jav welcome to IM!


----------



## Monolith (Jun 11, 2004)

Welcome to IM. 

I was in Sydney for a while back in 2002.  What part are you in?


----------



## Jav (Jun 11, 2004)

I am in the Blue Mountains.  A place called North Richmond.  Very nice, very peaceful.  Australia 'Beautiful one day, perfect the next'....


----------



## Jav (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome guy's.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 11, 2004)

Welcome to IM 

Cowboy Bebop is the BEST BEST!  Anime series ever


----------



## Monolith (Jun 15, 2004)

Jav said:
			
		

> I am in the Blue Mountains. A place called North Richmond. Very nice, very peaceful. Australia 'Beautiful one day, perfect the next'....


Oh man, i love the blue mountains.  I went hiking through there for a few days.  It was only a few months after those huge wildfires, too, and i was amazed at how lush everything was already.


----------



## Zam (Jun 25, 2004)

Welcoem Jav,

I'm from Melbourne and thought the "Beautiful one day Perfect the next" slogan was a Queensland tourist thing, but anyways we'll keep that between us Aussies.

Anyway, when I started Iw as upto 238 and now down to 204, most people who know me think now that I am skinny and need to put on weight so I am bulking. I guess I thought I was one of those people who thought I was naturally "big boned" but my views have changed and think people are more equal than we think and if you work at it you can achieve your goals no matter what you age.


Cheers

And if you have any questions ask away and there will always be an answer.


----------

